# What Is Vaping



## Alex (4/4/14)

Well I thought this was an excellent way of spreading the message

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

You had my attention before I even pressed play on the video

She has such a lovely pair of gorgeously perfect and round......eyes!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007 (4/4/14)

Such an awesome vaping device. Now, we should get her to represent vaping in front of some old judge dude, guess who he will pass the verdict in favor of.........?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

She wins every time!


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

boys will be boys hey hahaha!


----------



## BhavZ (11/4/14)

I wonder how many men ran out and bought a PV just cause she said so..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Justin223 (11/4/14)

Waaaait....

She was talking about vaping?

Seems like I wasn't concentrating on what she was saying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

She was using a P.E.N.I.S. in that video - Personal Electronic Nicotine Inhalation System.

We all run around with P.E.N.I.S. in hand all day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Justin223 (11/4/14)

devdev said:


> She was using a P.E.N.I.S. in that video - Personal Electronic Nicotine Inhalation System.
> 
> We all run around with P.E.N.I.S. in hand all day



Bwhahahahaha

It seems like she's mastered handling/using the P.E.N.I.S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

Ok I totally just killed this gag - realised we all put P.E.N.I.S. to our lips all day long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

Hahahhaa you guys are too funny  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (11/4/14)

All I saw were boobs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/4/14)

Whats sad is my P.E.N.I.S is electrically powered !!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

